# struts - Gültigkeit einer Action an Session binden?!



## oetzi (11. Apr 2009)

Nabend zusammen,

wohl ne ziemlich simple sache, aber ich komme nicht drauf... (vll liegt es an der uhrzeit  )

Nach dem Abschicken des Formulars, setze ich eine variable in einer Action und möchte, das beim nächsten Absenden des Formulars diese Variable noch vorhanden ist.

Wie mach ich das?

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## HLX (14. Apr 2009)

Setze die Variable einfach in ein Session-Attribut.

```
request.getSession().setAttribute("id",variable);
```


----------



## oetzi (14. Apr 2009)

Hi HLX,
das würde sicherlich gehen, aber das wäre ja die manuelle Variante.
Bietet hier nicht das Framework eine Möglichkeit?
Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass man eine Action an die Session eines Users binden kann, so dass z.b. die Daten über die ganze Session zur Verfügung stehen ohne sie dauernd irgendwo auslesen und setzen zu müssen


----------



## HLX (15. Apr 2009)

Du kannst einer Action den Session-Scope in der struts-config.xml zuweisen. Dann sind allerdings alle Formularparameter, die du zu dieser Action absendest ebenfalls im Session-Scope. Sofern du willst, dass alle Variablen zur Action an die Sitzung gebunden sind, ist das die korrekte Vorgehensweise.

Sollten jedoch nur einzelne Attribute den Session-Scope erhalten, ist die manuelle Variante zu bevorzugen. In der JSP Seite kannst du über die üblichen Tags (meist mit dem "name"-Attribut) darauf zugreifen:


```
//Action:
request.setAttribute("myAttribute",myObject);

//JSP:
<bean:define id="obj" name="myAttribute"/>
//oder
<logic:notEmpty name="myAttribute"/>
```


----------



## oetzi (15. Apr 2009)

ok, danke für die info. werde mich am wochenende mal dran probieren


----------

